# Hindi/Urdu and Punjabi: kullar



## panjabigator

Street vendor lassi often comes in a nifty clay vessel to drink from.  After using it, you break it, thus ensuring ensuring that clean cups are always provided.  In Lucknow, we called these کلڑ and my family also uses the same word in Punjabi and Hindi.  Are there any other terms you can think of for this?


----------



## lcfatima

I hear it called maTka. I have seen tea and yoghurt served in these as well.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Street vendor lassi often comes in a nifty  clay vessel to drink from.  After using it, you break it, thus ensuring  ensuring that clean cups are always provided.  In Lucknow, we called  these کلڑ and my family also uses the same word in Punjabi and Hindi.   Are there any other terms you can think of for this?


 This must be a relatively new usage, because originally: 

 کلڑھ_ kullaRh_ = small earthen cup / bowl for gunpowder; a pot for pyrotechnics .

 We call what you describe as کُوزَہ_ kuuzah _= آب خورہ _aab xorah_ = earthen (terracotta) cup for drinking; while جام _jaam_ / بادِیَہ _baadiyah_ and پیالہ _piyaalah_ / کٹورا _kaToorah_ are used rather as drinking _bowls_. The latter two also used as eating bowls. 


lcfatima said:


> I hear it called maTka. I have seen tea and yoghurt served in these as well.


  مَٹْکا _maTkaa_ is this! Another name is a گھَڑا _ghaRaa _which is smaller.  Though there could be much smaller ones used for drinking that you are mentioning. But we would call them as above. A maTkaa is much larger and is used for storing water.

 (BTW, we also use مَٹْکا _maTkaa_ for a pot belly / beer gut or the pregnancy bulge!)


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks for this info Faylasoof Sahib.





> Originally Posted by *lcfatima*
> 
> I hear it called maTka. I have seen tea and yoghurt served in these as well.


Hmmm, but do people break the maTke after using them?  I've heard maTkaa and ghaRaa used for drinking vessels, but the ones we use were made out of copper and silver.  I thought kullarhs where just terracotta.


----------



## harkabir

panjabigator said:


> Thanks for this info Faylasoof Sahib.Hmmm, but do people break the maTke after using them?  I've heard maTkaa and ghaRaa used for drinking vessels, but the ones we use were made out of copper and silver.  I thought kullarhs where just terracotta.



i think this trend of breaking the کلڑ after using it is to ensure a recurring demand for the wares of the poorer sections from amongst the potters who make these کلڑ


----------



## lcfatima

I saw that Platts also says that a maTka is a large vessel, but I am sure I have heard it used for the small one for chai and yoghurt.

I googled to see what I would get for chai in matka, see here people are calling small ones maTkay:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/13258962@N07/3428288562/

http://www.neivedyam.com/2007/07/matka-watermelon-kulfis-and-meme.html

http://cookingfromatoz.blogspot.com/2008/01/mat.html

I thought the maT part of the maTka was like maTTi miTTi, indicating the terracotta earthen material. Yes, it is broken and discarded after using.

I have also been served firni in a tiny terracotta saucer at a wedding. Those were thrown away, too. I googled firni maTka and got results with pictures for that, too.


----------



## Koozagar

the one in which firni is served is also called 'thoothi'


----------



## panjabigator

Koozagar Sahib:

Could you specify which "th" you mean? 

Thanks


----------



## Koozagar

sorry for not being specific. Its ٹھوٹھی


----------



## bakshink

Matakaa or Gha.Daa is a round bottomed vessel essentially used for water. The smaller one is matakii but the one used for tea or lassii or curd is kulla.D


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you all. Is the word Kullar heard/recognized in Pakistan?


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Thank you all. Is the word Kullar heard/recognized in Pakistan?



*The word is *کلڑھ *is* *as per Faylasoof Sahib's post. My Kitaabistaab's Twentieth Century Dictionary by Bashir Ahmed Qureshi also gives the definition as Faylasoof Sahib has given, namely "Small earthen cup (with) gun powder filled in it to make a kind of fireworks; pyrotechnic pot."

I have not come across this word in the Punjab but this does not mean that it is not known there. It is a large area after all.

As for "maTkaa", it has always been the large variety for us. A small maTkaa would of course be "maTkii". There are other words for "ghaRaa" or "k_haRaa". One is "jhajar" (ch_hjar), although in Urdu, its meaning might be somewhat different. A ch_hjar is a kind of k_haRaa, a somewhat smaller version. I don't know exactly how it would differ in other ways. There is also "dohNRii".

ThuuThaa is a pot and a ThuuThii is a small pot. Remember, Heer Waris Shah..

"gayaa p_haj taqdiir de naal ThuuThaa.."

In our household we did n't use the word ThuuThii but "tavaakhRii" which I would say has its origins in "tabaaq" (A large dish or basin) whence we get "tabaaq saa muNh" [wide mouth] and "tabaaqii kuttaa" [a sponger]. Talking about the word "tabaaq", as a child I remember going to people's weddings and eating from large "tavaaskh"s full of pulaa'o and "zardaa". Mixture of the two was a delight to eat!

Sorry PG Sahib, I can't be of any further help. I left Punjab at the age of twelve!


*


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Street vendor lassi often comes in a nifty clay vessel to drink from.  After using it, you break it, thus ensuring ensuring that clean cups are always provided.  In Lucknow, we called these کلڑ and my family also uses the same word in Punjabi and Hindi.  Are there any other terms you can think of for this?


The only time I have seen this word "kullaRh" used is in the sense of an earthen pot by a Lakhnavii poet, Pandit Anand Narain Mulla (1901-1997).

"kyaa samajh sakte haiN ghaamaR Hindi aur Urdu meN farq
bhaNg ke kullaRh kidhar, sahbaa ke paimaane kahaaN"

Apart from "ThuuTaa/ThuuThii" in Panjabi, there is also "baadyah" which can be an earthen pot.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you for this, QP Sahib.


----------



## greatbear

Well, a small _maTkaa_ is a _maTkii_, which can be and is used sometimes instead of the more usual _kullhaR._


----------



## marrish

The meaning which we are after (not the gunpowder pot) is attested in Platts under a similar entry:



> H کلهڙ कुल्हड़ kulhaṛ, or कुल्ल्हड़ kullhaṛ (cf. next), s.m. A kind of firework, a 'flower-pot.'
> H کلهڙا कुल्हड़ा kulhṛā [S. कुट+dim. aff. ṛā = Prk. डओ=S. र+कः], s.m. A cup, an earthen vessel to drink out of (=kulṛā; cf. kulhiyā).



In the other, mh-thread, I suggested that this word was an instance of the aspirated ''l''. This is somewhat different than the abovementioned کلڑھ kullaRh. Please note the shift in the aspiration.


----------



## Qureshpor

I remember a Punjabi word (from my childhood) for an earthen pot called "tavaakhRii", which I am assuming is a diminutive for "tabaaq" (a large dish/basin).


----------



## UrduMedium

panjabigator said:


> Thank you all. Is the word Kullar heard/recognized in Pakistan?



Yes I recall this from childhood as _kullaRh_ or _kullhaR _(not sure which exactly). It used to be an earthen pot somewhat bigger than a large coffee mug. Curved such that it was narrow at the base and curved wider toward its mouth, but just below the mouth, a bit narrower again to create a groove so that one could cover it with plastic film and secure it with a rubber band around the groove. I remember it most vividly for carrying rabRii (yum!). Tried to look for a picture on the net and this is the closest I could find. 




picture credits: http://www.flickr.com/photos/44629471@N03/5078755616


----------



## Qureshpor

کچھ دن پہلے شہر ریاض میں ایک دوست نے دعوت کی تو فیرنی مٹی کی "سکوریوں" میں پیش کی جو وہ بطورِ خاص ہندوستان سے لائے تھے۔ میں نے ان کی بچیوں سے پوچھا کہ بتاؤ ان کو کیا کہتے ہیں؟ ظاہر ہے ان بچیوں کو معلوم نہیں تھا حتیٰ کہ ان بچیوں کی ماں کو بھی مشکل سے یہ نام یاد آیا۔

مٹی کے "کلہڑ" لوگوں کو پھر بھی یاد رہ گئے ہیں کیونکہ ہمارے ہندوستان کے مشہور ریلوے منسٹر لالو پرساد یادو نے ماحولیاتی آلودگی کے پیش نظر ٹرین میں چائے "کلہڑ" میں دینے کا حکم جاری کیا تھا۔
حالانکہ مجھے یاد ہے ہماری امی بہت خفا ہوتی تھیں اگر ہم "کلہڑ" کہتے ، وہ ہمیشہ اسے "آب خورہ" کہتی تھیں۔

I have taken the above lines from an article entitled "Urdu ke miTte alfaaz" posted in Urdu Majlis". 

"kuchh din pahle shahr Riyadh meN ek dost ne da3vat kii* to fiiriinii/firnii miTTii** kii "sakoriyoN" meN pesh kii jo vuh ba-taur-i-xaas Hindustaan se laa'e the. maiN ne un kii bachchiyoN se puuchhaa kih bataa'o in ko kyaa kahte haiN? zaahir hai kih in bachchiyoN ko ma3luum nahiiN thaa Hattaa kih in bachchiyoN kii maaN ko bhii yih lafz ba-mushkil yaad aayaa. 

miTTii ke "*kullhaR*" logoN ko phir bhii yaad rah ga'e haiN kyoN kih hamaare Hindustaan ke *mash_huur* Railway Minister Lalu Prasad Yadav ne maaHauliyaatii aaluudagii ke pesh-i-nazar Tren meN chaa'e "*kullhaR*" meN dene kaa Hukm jaarii kiyaa thaa. HaalaaNkih mujhe yaad hai kih hamaarii ammii bahut xafaa *hotii thiiN *agar ham "*kullhaR*" kahte; vuh hameshah ise aab-xorah *katii thiiN*.

* da3vaat kii/da3vat dii?

** miTTii/maTTii (which is more fasiiH?)


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> کچھ دن پہلے شہر ریاض میں ایک دوست نے دعوت کی تو فیرنی مٹی کی "سکوریوں" میں پیش کی جو وہ بطورِ خاص ہندوستان سے لائے تھے۔ میں نے ان کی بچیوں سے پوچھا کہ بتاؤ ان کو کیا کہتے ہیں؟ ظاہر ہے ان بچیوں کو معلوم نہیں تھا حتیٰ کہ ان بچیوں کی ماں کو بھی مشکل سے یہ نام یاد آیا۔
> 
> مٹی کے "کلہڑ" لوگوں کو پھر بھی یاد رہ گئے ہیں کیونکہ ہمارے ہندوستان کے مشہور ریلوے منسٹر لالو پرساد یادو نے ماحولیاتی آلودگی کے پیش نظر ٹرین میں چائے "کلہڑ" میں دینے کا حکم جاری کیا تھا۔
> حالانکہ مجھے یاد ہے ہماری امی بہت خفا ہوتی تھیں اگر ہم "کلہڑ" کہتے ، وہ ہمیشہ اسے "آب خورہ" کہتی تھیں۔
> 
> I have taken the above lines from an article entitled "Urdu ke miTte alfaaz" posted in Urdu Majlis".
> 
> "kuchh din pahle shahr Riyadh meN ek dost ne da3vat kii* to fiiriinii/firnii miTTii** kii "sakoriyoN" meN pesh kii jo vuh ba-taur-i-xaas Hindustaan se laa'e the. maiN ne un kii bachchiyoN se puuchhaa kih bataa'o in ko kyaa kahte haiN? zaahir hai kih in bachchiyoN ko ma3luum nahiiN thaa Hattaa kih in bachchiyoN kii maaN ko bhii yih lafz ba-mushkil yaad aayaa.
> 
> miTTii ke "*kullhaR*" logoN ko phir bhii yaad rah ga'e haiN kyoN kih hamaare Hindustaan ke *mash_huur* Railway Minister Lalu Prasad Yadav ne maaHauliyaatii aaluudagii ke pesh-i-nazar Tren meN chaa'e "*kullhaR*" meN dene kaa Hukm jaarii kiyaa thaa. HaalaaNkih mujhe yaad hai kih hamaarii ammii bahut xafaa *hotii thiiN *agar ham "*kullhaR*" kahte; vuh hameshah ise aab-xorah *katii **thiiN*.
> 
> * da3vaat kii/da3vat dii?
> 
> ** miTTii/maTTii (which is more fasiiH?)



* da3vat kii = hosted for lunch/dinner; da3vat dii = invited

** miTTii seems more fasiiH; maTTii more common in speech


----------

